
Trump Told Governors to Buy Own Virus Supplies, Then Outbid Them - smacktoward
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-19/trump-told-governors-to-buy-own-virus-supplies-then-outbid-them
======
anigbrowl
The only reason for doing this is to get a political win, to be able to turn
around and say 'Governor X didn't get the supplies you needed, but I made it
happen.' This is the same guy complaining that the federal government 'are not
supply clerks.'

¯\\(°_o)/¯

~~~
heavenlyblue
I would rather thus forum was discussing how to make sure politicians can’t do
something like this.

By the way social guarantees for citizens is one way of doing it; because
having more money usually implies having more time to contemplate about the
idiocy of their own government and thus being motivated to change it.

------
5580
And the next day he stated that he was aware this was happening and if it
happened for the governors to communicate back to the feds and the feds would
withdraw the bid. How does this article help or enrich anything?

Logistics and bidding collisions during a crisis? Who would have guessed it...

------
quantified
Sounds like the governors are better at driving a bargain.

